# not a fan of sonic youth but



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I like the nyc noise-rock scene of the 80, band like live skull or band of susans rule back in the days they still do.Let's face it the only good sonic youth album was daydream nation on homestead record.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I enjoy Sonic Youth but haven't heard them in years. Too busy listening to so many other things.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> I enjoy Sonic Youth but haven't heard them in years. Too busy listening to so many other things.







I always loved Kim Gordon in the "Cool Thing" video-- where Sonic Youth satirized L.L. Cool J.

My kind of humor all the way.

Her 'Marilyn' tights are cute too.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Sonic youth ! Yes !!









Many years ago I worked in the weird and wonderful world of modern art and met the guy who did the coverart for "Dirty", Mike Kelly (r.i.p.) Also met Tony Ousler who was also involved in some project with S.Y. If i'm not mistaken.
Great band with connections to the modern arts, remeniscent of the Warhol and Velvet Underground - scene.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Jos said:


> Sonic youth ! Yes !!
> 
> View attachment 62240
> 
> ...


Awesome.

I worked in a book store when I was in my teens and the manager really liked the _Daydream Nation_ album-- which made me curious about them. So I ended up getting the _Cool Thing_ album and Sonic Youth's spin-off band, Ciccone Youth (as in Madonna Louise "Ciccone") as well.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I remain a potential fan, given the time to try them out.


----------

